# Tracking miles?



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Too bad we can't just put one of those little bike computers on our saddles and call it a day. Guess that will have to wait until somebody comes out with a model of horse that includes spokes to stick the magnet to. 

An app like Map My Run, Endomondo, Runkeeper, etc. would probably work.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The girl I ride with uses Endomondo, DH uses MapMy Ride or Run, I use Garmin 310xt.
The Garmin is for the heart rate monitor capability.

I would never be able to keep a phone app working.....I cannot keep from turning the stupid ringer off every time I move!!! Lol.!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I use the free version of Endomondo. I like it because it will still work in airplane mode if you want to save your battery.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I use to used Sports Tracker but it uses up too much battery. S Health is on my phone and I discovered it doesn't use very much battery and it seems accurate.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I used a Garmin Forerunner 201








because I did not have smart phone and did not want to get one.

When I used mine it was long ago and they are MUCH smaller now. It was great - kept track of the miles and your path and ran for HOURS (I'd be out sometimes 8 hours and it would still be going). I LOVED it. I'm sure the ones today are even better. If I were going to do endurance, I would get one with a heart rate monitor.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I am currently using Endomondo for mapping my trails, and I like it for it's ease of use. I can easily start, pause, and record my miles. I also am on "Open Trail" where you can upload your trails to keep track of miles ridden and also "competition" on how much you ride.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

My trails is what I use. Also has maps and trail heads of all the trails near me.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> My trails is what I use. Also has maps and trail heads of all the trails near me.


 That works for me also!
Some people conditioning horses for endurance, or keeping track for some award, like the Appaloosa award for official miles ridden, keep track, but I ride far as it takes, esp when riding a loop, and getting back to camp, is what counts. Sometimes you wind up riding more miles then intended !
Long as you don't get lost, all is good!


----------

